# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet >  Si te gjesh cfare te duash me ane te Google Search Operators

## Neteorm

Google search operators jane disa karaktere dhe komanda te vecanta, te cilat mundesojne te besh kerkime te detajuara nga Google dhe te gjesh gejra, te cilat me nje kerkim normal nuk jane te mundura.

" " psh "*ForumiShqiptar*"
Nese fut fjalen qe kerkon brenda thonjzave Google te jep rezultate te sakta vetem per ate fjale dhe menjanon sinonimet apo fjalet e ngjashme.

-site: psh -site:*ForumiShqiptar.com*
Kur deshironi te perjashtoni nje webfaqe nga rezultatet e kerkimit.

site:al apo site :macoku gri: om apo site:de
Perdoret kur deshiron rezultate nga faqe qe kane nje domen te vecante. Psh kur perdor site:al dalin vetem rezultate nga faqe me .al

- psh tesla -motors
Nese vendos minusin (-) para nje fjale ajo fjale perjashtohet nga rezultatet e kerkimit. Nese kerkon te perjashtosh nje fjale nga kerkimi minusi eshte operatori qe e ben punen.

intitle: psh intitle:"*ForumiShqiptar.com*"
Ne kete menyre kerkon neper faqe qe kane ekzaktesisht kete titull.

inurl: psh *ForumiShqiptar* njoftime inurl:2016
Keshtu kerkon per nje fjale apo fraze neper URL.

intext: psh intext:"diskutime interesante"
Kerkon per dicka vetem brenda nje teksti.

filetype: psh "*ForumiShqiptar diskutime*" filetype :perqeshje: df
Nje menyre ideale per te gjetur dokumenta te ndryshme te formateve te vecanta, si psh PDF, DOC, XLS, PPT, apo TXT.

Ka dhe operatoret te tjere, por keto mesiper jane me te rendesishmit dhe disa operatore te tjere ose nuk funksionojne me ose nuk bejne ashtu sic duhet punen e tyre. Operatoret mund dhe te kombinohen me njeri-tjetrin per te marre rezultate me te detajuara.

Nje shembull i operatoreve te kombinuar:
"nikola tesla" intitle:"top 5..10 facts" -site:youtube.com inurl:2015

Doni te gjeni nese dikush ju ka kopjuar? Apo nese dikush ka bere plagjiature?
Vepro ne kete menyre: Merr nje pjese nga teksti juaj fute brenda "" perdor edhe operatorin "intext" dhe perjashto faqen apo faqet ku teksti juaj ndodhet tashme (psh faqja juaj personale) me ane te operatorit -site:

intext:"lajmet e fundit nga shqiperia" -site :lakuriq nate: ajmifundit.al /*zerion*

----------

